# Need a free ISP email.



## alexandergre

Need a free ISP email.
Anyone here can recommend me one?


----------



## codeman0013

What for? Why not just use gmail/yahoo/hotmail the list goes on...


----------



## alexandergre

I want to register my self at this forum:
click here

I enter my gmail, it doesnt work 
I tried this link: http://www.fastmail.fm/. But it doesnt work for me. Can you please try to make an email and see if it works?


----------



## Deepblue

your isp does not provide you with a email account ?


----------



## alexandergre

No


----------



## tlarkin

gmail supports POP, so you can configure your mail client, ie mail (for osx) or outlook (win) to manage your gmail account.  I use thunderbird personally on my PC at home, and have looked into using evolution but evolution was a pain in the ass so I gave up on it.

I can send you a gmail invite, if it is still invite only (i have no idea???) I have like 100 invites or some crap


----------



## nffc10

Why not use http://www.guerrillamail.com/. You get 15 minute disposable email addresses.


----------



## alexandergre

Wow, that was an amazing link. nice job nffc10 http://www.guerrillamail.com/ thanx dude. 
But I cant figure it out why I dont receive any email from that forum. I waited 15 min and nothing. 
Can anyone else try?


----------



## nffc10

Same here mate. I received nothing, they must have like every ISP's emails on a whitelist or something.


----------



## ghost

Or the Admin of that forum has to activate you, if thats the case it will probably take more than 15mins to get a response...?


----------

